# Another 21rs Outbacker



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We are new owners of an Outback 21RS! We bought it just today from Wager's Trailes Sales in Salem, OR. Good people to deal with.... The PDI went well with really no problems at all (that I know of). Of course I had my PDI check list with me, provided by this site. A real help, for sure.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! What an excellent choice. You are going to love it!!!!!!! Welcome and happy camping.


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

welcome we got 23rs from wagers in july 05. and still love it .


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on bringing home the new Outback.

Perhaps you can join the PNW Outbackers at our next Rally. Click below for details...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19609


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on your new tt and Welcome to the Outbackers site.

Brian


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Welcome to the club! Another Oregon Camper!

Hey - do you really live in Fairview????? Like the Fairview outside of Coquille? Scary if that is the case cause I was born and raised in Coquille..... the Outbacker world is getting smaller all the time....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome, glad to see another PNW 21rs owner.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome ............ you will love your 21rs


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcom you to Outbackers. Next congratulate you on the new Outback. Have fun.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!! Congratulations on the 21RS. We have had a few issues with ours but love it. Great trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club! Another Oregon Camper!
> 
> Hey - do you really live in Fairview????? Like the Fairview outside of Coquille? Scary if that is the case cause I was born and raised in Coquille..... the Outbacker world is getting smaller all the time....


We've talked about this before...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club! Another Oregon Camper!
> 
> Hey - do you really live in Fairview????? Like the Fairview outside of Coquille? Scary if that is the case cause I was born and raised in Coquille..... the Outbacker world is getting smaller all the time....


We've talked about this before...









[/quote]

Oh - I am soooooo sorry - MY BAD







There is only ONE Oregon Camper - let me rephrase - there is another Outback Camper in Oregon.... I would never want anyone to think that there could be more than one Oregon Camper....









Oh - by the way.... GO DUCKS!


----------

